# Inexpensive Spindle Indexer



## cascao (Sep 27, 2015)

My spindle indexer with 60 teeth gear provide  2;3;4;5;6;10;12;15;30;60 divisions.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Doing the handle)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Assembled


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 27, 2015)

Now THAT'S using your head.  I wonder.....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2015)

great idea, excellent execution!!!


----------



## chip maker (Sep 27, 2015)

Simple and yet it does get the job done. !! Have to put this on my to make and do list for sure. Thanks for sharing with everyone. ( I like simple fixes)


----------



## coffmajt (Sep 27, 2015)

good idea, well done -- Jack


----------



## savarin (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice one, something else to make.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice idea.....am thinking of making one that uses my lathe change gears. That way I can have different divisions available.


----------



## mws (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice implementation.   And, since you used a helical cut gear, if you could make an adjustment to move the indexing pin along the gear axis you could get any increment between the 2 degree steps as well.  

LOL! "Inexpressive" got my attention!  I presume you meant inexpensive?  Don't you just love spell check flubs?


----------



## middle.road (Sep 28, 2015)

_/me makes a mad dash out into the shop to dig through a box of gears looking for a 60T...._
Yet another addition to the 'Make It' list. Great idea.

_Dan


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice work.

Do you employ some form of live tooling that requires indexing?


----------



## cascao (Sep 28, 2015)

Now I can only punch the part.
My next step will be an Ø 2" power spindle.
I already have one 40W HVAC condenser fan motor....but, 40W is maybe too small.

So, now I'm looking for an bigger motor. Something small enough to be fit in tool post and around 1000-2000 rpm . Any suggestions?


----------



## ch2co (Sep 28, 2015)

cascao said:


> My spindle indexer with 60 teeth gear provide  2;3;4;5;6;10;12;15;30;60 divisions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cascao (Oct 1, 2015)

That's what I want, but with more power and rigidity.

http://swarfer.co.za/lathe/toolpostdrill.php


----------



## kvt (Oct 1, 2015)

if you have an few different gears you could have an even wider range.   Now we all have to start looking for gears to use.


----------



## cascao (Oct 2, 2015)

Your change gears can be used.
The index pin must move in order to acomodate larger and smaller gears


----------



## cascao (Oct 12, 2015)

Toolpost power spindle on the way....
carcass ready


----------



## cascao (Oct 15, 2015)

The power spindle tread
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/toolpost-power-spindle.39295/#post-338483


----------

